# pathos vs. Wargle



## TruetoCheese (Mar 24, 2015)

[size=+2]*pathos vs Wargle*[/size]



> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*pathos's active squad*

 *Azazel* the male Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Blood on Fire* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Papayawhip* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Billy Bell* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Malsh* the male Rattata <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Boots* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shriek* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Topher* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Na'ar* the female Machop <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tsiot* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell


*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmander <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Washibon* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate>
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak>
 *Scraggy* the male Scraggy <Moxie>
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Androgynous Porygon* the genderless Porygon <Download> @ Up-Grade
 *Andro* the female Timburr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Glauert* the male Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg

-pathos sends out
-Wargle sends out and commands
-pathos retaliates in kind
-TO BATTLE.

FOR HONOUR


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 24, 2015)

Uhmmm, I may as well go with m'trusty ol' Na'ar. c:


----------



## Wargle (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm, then I shall go with Zona then.

Lead with a Charm, we don't want him getting too much damage out. Then go with a good old Psychic. then set up a Future Sight.


If you can't use any of these attacks for some reason, use Calm Mind.

*Charm/ Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Future Sight/Calm Mind*



Feeling unispired so these suck a lot probably


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 25, 2015)

Hm, one of the few pokemon you outspeed. Set up a *Substitute* for 20% to block that Charm, then *Encore* the Charm. Finish with a *Knock Off*.

If Zona used Calm Mind on the first action, swap Encore with *Light Screen*.

*Substitute (20%) ~ Encore / Light Screen ~ Knock Off*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 25, 2015)

The central stadium has been buzzing with activity these past few days, as the old guard come to teach a new generation of referees. One such battle has just had it’s opening Pokeballs hit the turf. From one side pops a steely blue humanoid Pokemon, pumping her fists in the air; maybe for blood circulation, maybe to check out those muscles. Nevermind, it’s the second one, she’s just blown a kiss at her left arm, or maybe at the egg on a necklace that’s hanging from it.

Her charades are interrupted by another flash of light, a plump little Pokemon wrapped in translucent green gel pops out. At first she looks worried, scared that she’s lost something, but her face lights up in cheer once she finds a pinkish orb slowly orbiting around her. Zona Minor, she likes to call it. She rubs up against her Life Orb and purrs happily, then sends it into orbit around her once more. Her eyes trail behind it, causing her to rotate in place.

*Round One*

*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"look at dem pecs"_
*Substitute (20%) ~ Encore / Light Screen ~ Knock Off*

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard] @ Life Orb
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”Yay Zona Minor!” @.@_
*Charm/ Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Future Sight/Calm Mind *​

Na’ar puffs up her chest, filling her cheeks with inordinate amounts of air. She unhinges her jaw and bellows outwards, unleashing a thick cloudy vapour. The vaguely cream coloured mass of air solidifies into a somewhat lopsided humanoid shape. Na’ar pouts and smooths out the ridges on top of her substitute’s head, then looks at her work with pride. It returns with a thumbs up. She follows suit.

Zona, of course, is not interested in playing with a puff of regurgitated air-cream-smoke-vapour, _urgh_. She’s busying herself by attempting to increase Zona Minor’s orbital velocity around her. She scrounges up her eye-holes, now just jagged lines on her form. The rings that her Life Orb, almost half her size, made around her began to settle into uniform circles. Less spotty, less oscillatory, they were now calm rings formed by a ball almost lazing about its orbit.

Na’ar scoffs. Psychic mumbo jumbo again, hmm? Well, two can play that game…but one of them won’t like it! Puffing out her chest, pumping her arms in unison and humming rhytmically; you would think she’s chanting something eldritch (at least to her). Slowly, a thin layer of sheen pervades her form, seeping from somewhere deep, from thoughts she’d never liked to access. The protective coating glistens in the arena’s light. Disgusted with the psychic…energy of sorts around her, Na’ar shakes off the coating. It plumes and billows in the air once released, until it grows into a large faded screen in front of her substitute.

A sweet grin spreads across Zona. Well, it attempts to, grinning is kind of hard when your mouth is a perpetually open diamond. So hard that she wouldn’t dare tell anyone she was trying to sneer at Na’ar instead. Zona Minor’s orbit slows and begins to bob up and down as it passes by, glowing with bright pink blotches. Na’ar tenses in apprehension and shuts her eyes. Zona twirls once and thrusts herself forward, shoving an intense mental weight towards the Machop. Na’ar’s breathing quickens as the mindwarping bolt shoots forward, her wall will protect her, right?

_Wrong._

By a quirk of fate, the psychic twists and turns into the idea of something more streamlined, more…bloody. It shoots through the screen with a sickening crack and embeds itself in Na’ar’s mind. Frozen in place, the Machop gulps. Her innards explode in pain, thoughts of convulsing and torture slicing through her. She opens her eyes and looks down. The arena is empty, calm, the screen isn’t cracked, her body isn’t a bleeding husk on the ground. Her brain appears to be in her head. _Wait, I’m fine…?_ Her eyes turn to her substitute, which now has deep slices across its shoulders and one long gash along its chest, it grins weakly back at her. The force was that strong that she could feel it tear her substitute apart?

She has to think of a battle plan, quick, because if one of _those_ is going to hit her...well, let's not think about that. Pushing her substitute aside, she bounds forward with arm raised to strike. The cause of that has to be that orb, she saw it pulse when Zona fired the psychic. Speaking of Zona, she’s caught completely unawares as a palm comes wheeling in from the left and smacks her right in the face. She screeches and is skids onto the floor, her jelly covering coming off in places. That was unfair! That was a sneaky attack! But her cries worsen when she realizes that Zona Minor is now rolling away to the other side of the arena!

The stray blobs that fell off her when she fell collect and coagulate on her surface as she slowly rises. Na’ar sneers, only because the brief flash of light that is her screen still protects her. Zona pouts, angling her eyes downward. Well then, she’ll just have to strike when the Machop least expects it too. Her eyes glow a faded blue, increasing in intensity. Her mind pokes about the future, looking for the opportune moment to strike. For a moment she tries to orbit Zona Minor again, but the little blob of weight around her is nowhere to be found. She growls, which sounds more like a chirp when coming from a Solosis, and fires off a sharpened thought into the future. Na’ar won’t see that one coming, that’s for sure, and maybe that pesky screen will be down too.



*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 83%
Condition: Has a Substitute(8%). Light Screen up for three more actions.
_"That looked like it hurt. But anything would hurt coming from dese arms."_
*Substitute (20%) ~ Light Screen ~ Knock Off*

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 87% | Energy: 87%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense. Future Sight will strike in two to three actions.
_”Nuuu the binary to my star system“_
* Calm Mind ~ Psychic ~ Future Sight *​
*Calculations: *
Na’ar’s Health:
100 – 20 (Large Substitute) = 80%

Na’ar’s Energy:
100 – 10 (Large Substitute) – 1 (Light Screen) – 5 (Knock Off) – 1 (Light Screen Upkeep) = 83%

Na’ar’s Substitute:
20 – 12 (Psychic) = 8%

Zona’s Health:
100 – 13 (Knock Off) = 87%

Zona’s Energy:
100 - 2 (Calm Mind) – 5 (Psychic + Life Orb) – 6 (Future Sight) = 87%

*Rolls: *
Psychic: Confusion Chance (89/100, MISS), Crit Chance (6/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Knock Off: Crit Chance (77/100, NO CRIT)




Spoiler: Notes:



-Zona Major is bereft of Zona Minor Life Orb.
-Opening with a crit, what a way to start, eh? Though by virtue of Light Screen being the last thing before the move hit Na’ar, the absolute final damage of _25%_(holy butts) was halved.
-I took a few liberties with how a Psychic crit would...look? Na'ar didn't feel any pain, nor was dealt any, but the mental force was staggering enough that it shook through her link to the sub.
-Unsure on how Charm would react to Substitute, as the charmer would be acting cute and whatnot, so I’m not certain on how a sub would block it. The games, of course, state that Charm is blocked by substitute. I guess they’re working on the basis that the substitute is present in battle until it is the subber’s turn to move. 
If at all, I would’ve reffed it as Zona trying to charm the substitute and Na’ar just being perplexed and ignoring her, though since Wargle’s commands said if an attack can’t be used for whatever reason then Calm some Minds.

-Extending this to say that Psychic wasn’t changed to Calm Mind because Psychic wouldn’t outright fail against a substitute.
-Mentioned when Future Sight will strike in Zona's status, I guess I could put it in Na'ar's one, but I'd consider it a pseudo-delayed move like Solarbeam charging or whatever, just involuntary, and would place it in the attacker's status.
-Just mentioning this here, but I would probably let Zona pick up her beloved Zona Minor after three or so actions, or maybe two and it would take an action to pick it up, because if she could just float that sucker over here immediately there would be no point in Knocking it Off.
-My notes may be a tad long, since this is a ref test and I want to explain my thought process. And so I’ve placed them in a spoiler so the end of the round isn’t a WALL OF TEXT :> (I GUESS IT'S MORE OF A WAIST-HIGH WALL OF TEXT. DON'T EXPECT MUCH COVER, THOUGH.)



-pathos commands next


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't actually see any major issues here... There were a few problems with your single reffing from the previous battle, though, which I'll just go over briefly. 

Basically, even though bluzzy reveals Meihua to be a zorua, it should still not be revealed until they are hit by an attack - so Krystal definitely should not know before it uses a psychic. Also, the energy from the substitute should only be taken from the pokemon actually make it; since it was snatched, that means Krystal doesn't lose energy for substitute. 

Otherwise your prose is mostly very good, and if we can avoid those kinda mistakes I think you can be approved in a few rounds c:

Anyhow, ah, Na'ar, let's seee... Go for a *Payback* whenever solosis is commanded to use a damaging attack - obviously, wait it out. *Focus Punch* whenever it's not commanded to attack. If you can't hit your target for some reason, *Bulk Up*.

*Payback / Focus Punch / Bulk Up x3*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty redundant but you didn't mention it, so you factored life orb into that yes?

Hmm, now that "not commanded to attack" can certainly have a few interpretations. Status moves could be classified either way really. Attack could mean a damaging move, or a move at all. 


Telekinesis so she can't attack you, then she's forced to use bulk up twice. Snatch them both.


*Telekinesis ~ Snatch x2*


sorry pathos


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 25, 2015)

Wargle said:


> Pretty redundant but you didn't mention it, so you factored life orb into that yes?
> 
> Hmm, now that "not commanded to attack" can certainly have a few interpretations. Status moves could be classified either way really. Attack could mean a damaging move, or a move at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I factored Life Orb into the Psychic, it was the final 3% damage.

Will have the reffing up later, tired for now.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 26, 2015)

*Round Two*

*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 83%
Condition: Has a Substitute(8%).
_"That looked like it hurt."_
*Payback / Focus Punch / Bulk Up x3 *

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 87% | Energy: 87%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense
_”Nuuu the binary to my star system“_
* Telekinesis ~ Snatch x2 *​

Na’ar sits back behind her substitute with an evil glint in her eye. She plants her feet on the ground rears her arm back and starts concentrating. Unknowingly, she crouches lower and lower as she does so, almost instinctively preparing to leap towards her floating foe. Zona, now mournfully alone, has been rotating on the loneliest axis until now. Now is a time for vengeance! She stops her spin, facing the Machop, and her eyes narrow in determination. Stupid Machop, Zona’ll show you! Yeah! You think your arms are big? Pah, Zona’ll lift you up with her _mind._ With a warlike battlechirp, Zona flings an upward spike of mental focus at the vulnerable Na’ar. The barely held together heap of flakey cream drops lazily into the path of the telekinetic uppercut, stopping Zona’s attempted grapple short. The Solosis tuts in frustration, deciding she’ll take it out on the stupid fake Machop thing, darn it to heck. She tightens her mental grip around it, and it squeaks as some of the fluff pops out of its seams. Satisfied, Zona flicks her mind upwards, fully expecting the substitute to follow suit. It just sits there, minding its own plushy business.

Na’ar hurls in, showing Zona what a real battle_cry_ is. She lobs a tightened fist into the Solosis, the Machop’s dynamic motions are as if she’s being flung forward by her own concentrated power of will. Her body almost follows suit against the sheer force of the punch, and stops in midair as the impact sends ripples through the stunned Solosis’ gel. Zona feels the weight of a cinderblock concentrated into one point of impact, attempting to cry out in pain, she has to get the reverberations of the impact out somehow.  But the shock was so great that it blew the words right out of her mouth, leaving only the thunderous echo of the impact. Na’ar backs off to behind her substitute once more, readying another punch. The first one was good, why not keep at it?

Zona’s head finally stops whirring, her vision is still blotchy in places, though. She shakes her head and sets her still teetering sights on Na’ar. She’s charging up another one? Oh god no, that last one hurt. A lot. In fact, it hurt so much that Zona could try it! Zona will be the betterer one, for Zona Minor! Zona will beat the mean fighting Pokemon at its own game!

Another smack, and a fist plants itself into Zona once more. This time it stings less, but it still hurts. More importantly, it’s enough to smack Zona out of her dark thoughts. If only it was enough to dissuade her completely. It didn’t work the first time, so what? Scientific method! The punch is Zona’s lever, Zona must pull it again. It must work.

Na’ar huffs from the other side of the battlefield and her shoulders sag, these punches are taking a lot out of her too. She rests an arm on the ground, the knuckles still throbbing from the last blow, and takes a moment to breath. She’ll give it one more go, round out the round, as they say. She stands up and assumes the pose of concentration once more. As if to roll out the carpet for Na’ar’s next move, her substitute poofs into nothingness. Na’ar is somewhat startled, but continues the charging anyway, one last punch and then you can rest for a bit. Zona glares at her, daring her to try it again, she’ll surely flip the move and take it for hers- ow.

Na’ar grins contentedly after completing the final strike, trying to shake away the numbness and the tightness in her palms. Her other arm rises to the occasion, having not seen any use in the trifecta of punches, and massages the sore fist. The familiar protective wall dissipates, letting the rays of light fall unimpeded onto the Machop. Zona tries to concentrate and reform some of the gel that’s been flung off or bent out of shape, trying to maintain it around her small form.


*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 56%
Condition: _Almost exhausted beyond words._
*Focus Punch ~ Focus Punch ~ Focus Punch*

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 47% (CAPPED) | Energy: 79%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense
_”my face oh god my face“_
* Telekinesis ~ Snatch ~ Snatch *​

*Calculations:*
Na’ar’s Health:
80%

Na’ars Energy:
83 – 8 * 3 (Three Focus Punches) – 1 * 3 (Light Screen Upkeep)  = 56%

Na’ar’s Substitute:
8 – 24 (Future Sight) = ded

Zona’s Health:
87 – 19 (Focus Punch, Critical Hit) – 12 (Focus Punch) – 12 (Focus Punch) = 47% (CAPPED)

Zona’s Energy:
87 – 4 (Telekinesis) – 2 (Snatch) – 2 (Snatch) = 79

*Rolls:*
Focus Punch: Crit Chance(7/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Focus Punch: Crit Chance(89/100, NO CRIT)
Focus Punch: Crit Chance(60/100, NO CRIT)



Spoiler: Notes:



-So I tested Telekinesis’ interaction with Substitute in-game to verify, as Showdown was letting it work through Sub. And have confirmed that Telekinesis does not in fact work while a Substitute is up.
-Na’ar was commanded to use Payback whenever Zona used a damaging attack. Telekinesis is not classified as a damaging attack. Pathos’ conditional for Focus Punch was “not commanded to attack”, and as that was mentioned in directly after “damaging attack”, I assumed that it meant any move that would not directly damage Na’ar, being a conditional as such it can’t include the cases covered by the initial condition.
-I subtracted 2 energy for each Snatch attempt, whereas I’d ref it as 2 + energy cost of the move snatched if it succeeds.
-The first Focus Punch crit. Ow.
-This lead to the third Focus Punch punching straight into the damage cap.
-As Zona wasn’t given any alternative commands, she tried to Snatch the Focus Punches. I reffed it that the punches began charging, Zona attempted to steal them, and then was hit, as per priority messages in the games.
-Future Sight hit at the end of Action 2 and took out the substitute. Future Sight goes through Protect and Detect, so I assumed it would do the same for Light Screen as well. It would’ve broken the sub through Light Screen anyway, what with a normal damage of freaking 24%.
-Would it be alright to say that if Telekinesis worked, not only would Na'ar's Focus Punch...focusing be thrown off, but her concentration on Light Screen as well? I know it's a psychic move and concerns the mind and whatnot, but this is a fighting type who'd find it hard, or at least troublesome, to do that in the first place. bcuz beeg mussels.
-On that note, Light Screen fell on the last action.
-Comments on prose and whatnot are greatly appreciated!



-Wargle’s up to the commanding stand next.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 26, 2015)

Welp that sucked. Thanks Showdown for being a shit.

Let's try this again. Telekinesis and make it work this time. Then use pain split, then Future sight. If you can't use telekinesis, use Psychic. If oyu can't use either then Chill. If you can't Pain Split use Psyshock. Chill if you can't do either.

*Telekinesis/Psychic/Chill ~ Pain Split/Psyshock/Chill ~ Future Sight*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 26, 2015)

Ah, your reffing is really good again c: The only thing I found a bit odd was the description of Future Sight hitting - or the lack of it, really. I didn't understand what happened until I read the notes at the end, so it'd be better if you'd... er, explained it better? Also, I'm a bit confused how you ended up at 13% damage for Focus Punch. I can't see any way of calculating it that would end up at that amount?

Anyhow, Na'ar! You're doing so well! Ah, now what to dooo... Let's give Zona a nice *Encore* for their Snatching performance. Then we'll set up another 10% *sub* and *Focus Punch* again.

*Encore ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Focus Punch*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 27, 2015)

Whoops, I accidentally put 0.75 instead of 0.67 as the type modifier when calcing Focus Punch. Corrected. The final damage is more or less the same, since it still hits the cap.

Reffing up in a bit.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 27, 2015)

*Round Three*

*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 56%
Condition: _Almost exhausted beyond words._
*Focus Punch ~ Focus Punch ~ Focus Punch*

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 47% (CAPPED) | Energy: 79%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense
_”my face oh god my face“_
* Telekinesis ~ Snatch ~ Snatch *​

Na’ar pokes about in her heart, beyond the sheer muscle that encompasses her emotion, and finds a sense of appreciation for Zona. She’s been taking those punches like a champ. Na’ar’s seen Machop (and even Machoke!) buckle under the sheer focused power of a punch, but Zona comes flinging right back up. Maybe it’s the way the impact bounces her off the floor? But anyway, it’s still pretty good! Na’ar commends and applauds her on her effort. Zona blushes, the outside of her gel forms two concentrated ovals of pink, really, and tries to giggle. Did she think her snatching attempts were cool? Is it because she tried to science in the face of ignorance? Well, if Na’ar likes testing so much…why not oblige?

Zona rears up again, the blush washed away from her face-thing, and bobs about in the air, anxious yet ready. Na’ar feels that maybe the Solosis deserves a prize, a truly commendably commensurate commendation for a commendable taking of fists to face. She puffs up her chest and a spurt out another fine fog, preparing to mold it into- and it’s gone. Zona cackles madly from the other side of the arena, not realizing that the mist has settled into a thickened creamy puff around her. Her cackles are muffled, and then cut short by screeches of help. As if on cue, the outer covering pops off and floats in the air. Another, much more orange, much more fluffy, and certainly much more hollow Zona rotates about Zona Major.

Their binary friendship is short-lived, however. Applauding someone’s actions is one thing, but it doesn’t mean the contest is over. Na’ar charges forward again, twisting a fist deep into the substitute she so _graciously_ bestowed Zona. The fist comes up against softer material this time, and cracks right through the plush shell of the substitute. Zona shrieks as her orbital buddy rips in half to reveal a Machop in mid-flight. She whimpers and looks at the remains of Zona B, who is now evaporating into hissing coils of steam.


*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 44%
Condition: _slow clap_
* Encore ~ Substitute(10%) ~ Focus Punch*

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 37% | Energy: 66%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense
_”why does everything I love die“_
* Snatch ~ Snatch ~ Snatch *​

*Calculations: *
Na’ar’s Health:
80%

Na’ar’s Energy:
56 – 4 (Encore) – 0 (Snatched Substitute) – 8 (Focus Punch) = 44%

Zona’s Health:
47 – 10 (Snatched Substitute)  = 37%

Zona’s Substitute:
10 – 12 (Focus Punch) = gone through the stellar evolution quite quickly.

Zona’s Energy:
79 – 2 (Snatch, Failed) – 7 (Snatched a 10% Substitute) – 2 (Snatch, Failed) = 66%

*Rolls: *
Focus Punch: Crit Chance, (13/100, ALMOST NEARLY A CRIT MY GOD)

*Notes:*
-The Focus Punch damage last round was miscalculated with a 0.75 type modifier instead of a 0.67 one. It made no difference in the end and I mentioned in above as well(if it wasn't capped there would be a 3% damage difference though), but just putting it here for the record.
-Na’ar Encored the Snatch on the first action, Zona used it, it failed.
-The second snatch stole Na’ar’s sub, an interesting way to do 10% damage >.>
-A failed Snatch still docks the 2% energy cost.
-The Pokemon whose move is Snatched doesn't use the energy to perform the snatched move, IIRC.
-punchy punch punch punch
-This is a short one, so no spoiler for you!

-pathos is up to the podium.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 28, 2015)

I think everything is a-ok this round n_n I don't see anything worth noting, so I'll just get to commands...

Let's go for some *Payback*'s, try to outwait your opponent. If you're stuck in a Telekinesis, use *Secret Power* instead, and if for any reason you can't hit your target, just *Chill*. If there are clones, default to Secret Power and wave it around through the clones until you hit the real one.

*Chill / Payback / Secret Power x3*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmm. Telekinesis, confuse ray, Endeavor.


*Telekinesis ~ Confuse Ray ~ Endeavor*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 28, 2015)

*Round Four*

*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 44%
Condition: _slow clap_
* Chill / Payback / Secret Power x3 *

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 37% | Energy: 66%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense
_”why does everything I love die“_
* Telekinesis ~ Confuse Ray ~ Endeavor *​

Zona is battered and bruised, barely keeping her coating together in mid-air; her psychic powers are waning from exhaustion. But from fatigue can come moments of clarity, moments of determination. With a yelp, Zona flings herself upwards, using raw physical motion to get her mental gears working again. Na’ar, who had been sitting by the wayside, waiting for the Solosis to make a move, yelps as her arms begin to move of their own accord. She throws them around, but they fight back and she slowly moves upwards, making it look like the Machop is climbing an invisible wall. The ascent stops several meters off the ground, about level with Zona, leaving Na’ar queasy enough to not attempt any sudden physical movements.

She scrunches her eyes shut and tries to improvise. What can she do? What move would work up here? High up here, so…very high, very. She shakes her head, ridding herself of the creeping vertigo. She thrusts her hand out at Zona, a single finger pointing directly at her. The greyish blue tip sparks and crackles before a small orb appears at the end. The orb winks out of existence for a moment, emitting a circle of quickly dissipating light. Once it reappears it balloons to thrice its normal size, firing a massive beam of green light. Zona shrieked as the brightness struck her, and attempted to thicken the gel around her eyes. But the burning seeped in through the very shell that protected her, the gel doing nothing to muddle the onslaught’s intensity.

Na’ar grinned, this would do nicely, and brought down her palm. Instead, she raised her other arm, in the exact same pose. Zona’s vision was still clearing when the second beam blasted her, slightly to the side this time, leaving her spinning wildly for a moment. While it was somewhat disorienting, she knew she could use this to her advantage, and began to send pulsing signals dancing across her gel covering. Na’ar, viewing her handiwork with pride, was caught by the flashing colours and shapes dancing across Zona’s form. Mesmerized, she dropped her arm. Her own involuntary drifting in the air almost added to the effect, leaving her dizzy in more ways than one.

She attempted to raise her other arm, ready to fire another blast. But she was still floating in midair, and had lost some of her senses for a moment. In attempting to recollect herself, she raised her foot instead, high enough to knee herself in the chest. It wasn’t much of an injury, but it was enough to set her spinning backwards in place, much like the psychic type that besieged her.

Zona sighed, thank god she wasn’t hit again. That would have been brutally painful, and even moreso for the Machop. She wiggled in place, preparing herself for the tackle of a lifetime. It wasn’t something a psychic type was used to engage in, something to physical, so raw. But damnit, she was drained and definitely tired, if there was ever a time to brute force something, it was now. She cocked her head back in, which was her whole body, so she just moved back a bit, and lined her forehead up with the Machop’s prone form. She charged, ramming through the air, she could feel the air tunneling around her, wrapping herself and throwing lashing whips of wind at her. She was ripping through the battlefield. Na’ar came round to the correct position mid-float just in time to see a ball of green rocketing across the battlefield. Zona smashed into Na’ar’s chest, sending them both flying into a nearby wall. The smash of bone on metal echoed through the stadium, followed by several cracking sounds and the damp thwap of a gelatinous creature disengaging from its victim. Zona bobbed up and down in front of the Machop, smiling weakly and looking straight into the fighting type’s eye. Na’ar gulped, the adrenalin had soften the crushing impact, and the smash that followed it. She still felt the air whistle as they flew through it, and the initial smack of her back onto the arena wall. But now the pain was beginning to flare up, as the numbness receded. Sharp twangs begin to tear across her innards, and she screeched in pain. What was that? How could something so little do something so…so big? She gasped for air. Zona shook her head about, rearranging the bits of gel that had molded itself into the shape of a Machop against a wall.


*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 38% (CAPPED) | Energy: 34%
Condition: Confused (Moderate)
_battered, bruised, bloodied, but not beaten_
* Secret Power ~ Secret Power ~ Secret Power *

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 23%  | Energy: 30%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense
_”Hah! Hurts, doesn’t it?“_
* Telekinesis ~ Confuse Ray ~ Endeavor *​

*Rolls:*
Secret Power: Crit Chance(99/100, NO CRIT), Effect Chance(71/100, NO SLEEP)
Secret Power: Crit Chance(70/100, NO CRIT), Effect Chance(42/100, NO SLEEP)
Confusion Rolls: 
-Action Three(47/100, CONFUSED)

*Calculations:*
Na’ar’s Health:
80 – 2 (Hit self in confusion) – 40 (Endeavor, Capped) = 38%

Na’ar’s Energy:
44 – 5 (Secret Power) – 5 (Secret Power) = 34%

Zona’s Health:
37 – 7 (Secret Power) – 7 (Secret Power) = 23%

Zona’s Energy:
66 – 4 (Telekinesis) – 4 (Confuse Ray) – 28 (Endeavor) = 30%

*Notes:*
-Alright, the conditionals and their relation to speed were a monkey to decipher. So, on the first action, Na’ar would wait to see if Zona would make a move, and then react. Zona used Telekinesis, so Na’ar switched to Secret Power after Zona made her move for that action. After that Na’ar just spammed normal speed Secret Powers.
-Secret Power turned into a grassy green beam with a sleep chance. Astroturf is grassy enough, and we’re outdoors so it almost defaults to that.
-Endeavor did 55% damage when uncapped, and so cost 28% energy(rounded up) to perform, as Endeavor's energy cost is half the amount of damage it would have done if uncapped.
-Endeavor hit pretty damn hard, so I cut 15% from Na’ar’s confusion chance. Along with Na’ar hitting herself in confusion, which dropped it by 5%, the total reduction was 20% this round. Na’ar has a 30% chance to get confused on the next action, which I would consider moderate.
-Initial confusion roll required less than or equal to 50 to hit, got a bit close with 47.
-While severe confusion would cause a bit more damage, I lowered it from a possible 3% to 2% because Na'ar was floating from Telekinesis, and would be hard pressed to hit herself very hard.
-I didn't dock any energy for Na'ar hitting herself in confusion, it seems like a pretty huge drawback to lose an action and hurt yourself already. Probably doesn't cost much energy to do 3% or 2% damage to yourself anyway, since doing 5% damage with an attack costs 1% energy on average.
-Telekinesis did drop Na'ar back to the ground on the third action, but for flavour purposes I more or less put that into the description for Endeavor. It was a pretty big hit and sent them both rocking to the ground, so why not let Na'ar stay there?
-Kinda tired today, so bear with the description (Comments are still appreciated, though).

-Wargle posts commands next.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 28, 2015)

I feel like this will probably affect Wargle's commands, so I'll post first. Endeavor damage should definitely be stopped by damage caps; only self-inflicted damage is not blocked by DC, and endeavor does not fall under that category. It should still require the amount of energy for the amount of damage it would have done, just as a note.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, my bad, I thought the damage cap was 50% for the weirdest reason. Fixed Na'ar's health value, which got bumped up by 1%.

Fixed the values for realsies. For clarification, I had ran the Endeavor damage using 37% health instead of 23%, which is why everything turned out so weird.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 29, 2015)

Hmm, interesting. 

Well then, let's try to get back ahead. chill first action, then destroy it's brain. If you can't attack chill, if you can't chill attack

*Chill/Psychic x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 29, 2015)

Hmm, we should be able to manage this. Wait till they're done chilling and then hit with a *Payback*, then show 'em your *Superpower*. If they're still conscious, finish with another *Knock Off*. If at any time you're too confused to attack, just *Chill* and delay your attack until the next action.

*Payback / Chill ~ Payback / Superpower / Chill ~ Superpower / Knock Off / Chill*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round Five*

*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 38% (CAPPED) | Energy: 34%
Condition: Confused (Moderate)
_battered, bruised, bloodied, but not beaten_
* Payback / Chill ~ Payback / Superpower / Chill ~ Superpower / Knock Off / Chill *

*Wargle*
O

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 23%  | Energy: 30%
Condition: +1 Sp. Atk, +1 Sp. Defense
_”Hah! Hurts, doesn’t it?“_
* Chill/Psychic x3 *​

Zona’s feeling the pressure building; the inside of her body is thumping and throbbing against her skin, spreading a thick heat through her insides. The wave of warmth, while dying quickly, comes back just as fast, leaving her nauseous. As such, she tuckers down, wriggling about until she’s compacted herself as tightly as can be and floating to the ground in gentle, wide arcs. She lands soundlessly and sags onto the floor, exhaling hard enough that the bit of gel in front of her mouth bubbles outwards, like a giant snot bubble of translucent green.

Na’ar sees this as the perfect opportunity for her most sneaky, most vile of moves. Forget stealing candy from a baby, this is the level of punching a baby. And that’s exactly what she does. The Machop tiptoes her way to the prone Solosis, struggling hard to stifle a chuckle. Zona looks so vulnerable, so weak, like a tiny piece of candy wrapped neatly and prettily and daintily. Na’ar cackles and takes a step back, she rubs her hands together fiendishly while kicking at the turf. Some of the grass gets caught between her toes, but she she’s too preoccupied with malevolent thoughts to be bothered with a bit of thinking. In one swing, she smacks her foot hard into Zona, sending her flying up and towards the ceiling. The psychic type squeals as she opens her eyes to a sudden lack of gravity and relaxation. She spins as she plummets downwards, right into Na’ar’s next move.

Time for the finale, Na'ar thinks, cracking her knuckles. She raises her left arm above her head, bent as if to punch the very earth in front of her, and she waits. The squealing increases in volume as Zona drops closer, until finally she comes within Na’ar’s line of sight. The fist comes down and cements itself directly into Zona’s face, slamming both her and Na’ar’s hand down into the earth with incredible force. Cracks fan out from beneath Zona, and the dust rises and falls in ripples from the earth-shattering blow. Na’ar raises her fist, still throbbing with the rush of adrenalin, and surveys the damage. Zona lies there with swirls in her eyes, more or less unconscious. Na’ar releases a long stream of pent up breath, and the tension that wrought it, and pumps her fist in victory. But not before the numbness wears off and sends a chilling shock through her system. That battle took quite the toll on her, and she gingerlu lies down next to Zona to rest; a well-earned prize.


*pathos*
O

Na’ar
Machop (F) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 38% | Energy: 22%
Condition: Confused (Moderate)
_”ow mah arm”_
* Payback ~ Superpower ~ nothing *

*Wargle*
X

Zona
Solosis (F) [Magic Guard]
Health: 0%  | Energy: 40%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_@.@_
* Chill ~ nothing ~ nothing *​

*Rolls:*
Payback: Crit Chance(55/100, NO CRIT)
Superpower: Crit Chance(38/100, NO CRIT)

Confusion Rolls:
-Action One(89/100, needed 30 or less, NO CONFUSION)
-Action Two(84/100, needed 30 or less, NO CONFUSION)
-Action Three(84/100, needed 25 or less, NO CONFUSION)

*Calculations:*
Na’ar’s Health:
38%

Na’ar’s Energy:
34 – 6 (Payback) - 6 (Superpower) = 22%

Zona’s Health:
23 – 15 (Payback) – 10 (Superpower) = KOed!

Zona’s Energy:
30 + 10 (Chill) = 40%


*Notes:*
-Payback had 100 Base Power, since Na’ar was ordered to move second.
-Na’ar didn’t get confused even once this round…but if she had, I wouldn’t have let the chills resolve. Na’ar would’ve just hit herself in confusion. It wouldn’t make sense for a Pokemon to be able to tell if they were confused, because, well, they’re confused. I understand that chilling is basically relaxing and would definitely help in reducing confusion chance, but it wouldn’t work if the Pokemon was ordered to relax if it gets confused, on the action it gets confused. This is working on the idea that a confusion check is run at the beginning of the action, when a Pokemon is slated to make a move. If that chance hits, then the Pokemon would be too confused to make a move (at least when the confusion is moderate or severe, I’d be willing to let a Chill slide for light confusion, because at that point they're perception isn't under constant contemplation). If the Pokemon weren’t confused, they would just go on with their action.
-I interpreted Na'ar's commands as use a delayed Payback until it hits, then use Superpower until it hits. Knock Off was a contingency.

*Prizes:*
-pathos gets $10, Wargle receives $5, and I get $7.
-Na’ar the Machop gets 3 EXP and 2 Happiness. She can also choose to evolve now!
-Zona the Solosis gets 1 EXP and 1 Happiness.
-Good game and good night!

-So…since the battle is over, how does approving or not work now? O.o


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, I've discussed it with the other mods and we think you're good to go n_n So you're instated as a *Novice Ref* for now, and we'll keep an eye out on you to see how you improve. c:

Good game, Wargle, and thanks for helping with approving TTC!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, you too!


still mad at ps for ruining my ebil plan


----------

